
1 Million Particles on WebGL - c0restraint
http://soulwire.github.io/WebGL-GPU-Particles/
======
tenken
why is there some texture thrashing in the lower left corner in a small
rectangle of the viewable area?

i'm on a laptop with an nvidia gpu.

